# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Calvin/Carmel/Alek/Valerie

## tammyy2j

This is not a spoiler its just an observation but does anyone think something will or has happened between Calvin and his kinda step mum Valerie which comes out and leads Carmel back to Alek.

I hate Carmel and Calvin as a couple i cant see any chemistry 

What does anyone else think?

I put in rumoured mill incase someone has scoop

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Hmm...I don't know..

I'd rather Alek and Carmel are a couple though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Calvin and Val!  :Sick:  no ta!

----------


## Bad Wolf

val needs to leave soon, samantha holden is preggers in real life according to my source on set who tells me nothing

----------


## lizann

I cant stand Calvin and his family the Valentines i hope they all leave

Carmel is better with Alek

I remember Valerie told Calvin she has never been in love and they have gotten closer lately so maybe  :Searchme:

----------


## lizann

on Hollyoaks forum on channel 4 website it also mentions Val/Calvin affair and also Calvin/Louise affair

----------


## Bryan

Calvin is one of the dullest characters in soap history, him and his useless family need shooting if you ask me. I'll pay for the gun, Niall can do the job for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Calvin is one of the dullest characters in soap history, him and his useless family need shooting if you ask me. I'll pay for the gun, Niall can do the job for me


totally agree come on Niall or Warren shoot them all

----------


## *-Rooney-*

if you remember when carmel was busy to go to some sort of wedding fair with calvin so val went with him and they won the mr and mrs competition. they did seem very close - much more closer than a son and a step mother should IMO

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Valerie's aware that things aren't right with Calvin but he won't admit it and although they share a charged hug, they quickly separate, knowing there's an attraction between them which should never raise its headâ¦



oh no.....

----------


## tammyy2j

Friday, September 12 2008 




> Arriving home, Calvin and Valerie are both surprised to see each other. Valerie's aware something is playing on his mind and beseeches him to trust her. Soon, one thing leads to another and Valerie finds herself kissing Calvin, before he calls a halt to proceedings. To make matters worse, Calvin blurts out that Leo's going to ask her to marry him tomorrow. Panic struck, Valerie resorts to drastic measures to combat her feelings for Calvin and also manages to destroy her family along the way.

----------


## Bad Wolf

she leaves.  finally

----------


## Chris_2k11

is she leaving for good?

----------


## Bad Wolf

sam holden (not the one from home and away) is preggers in real life - so this might be her maternity leave

im not even sure if thats her name!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was Samantha Giles haha?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think your right - holden was her surname in emmerdale!

----------

